#ubuntu-ngo 2010-09-20
<Crash417> hii
<Crash417> ppl
<Crash417> any1 here
<xdatap> hi Crash417
<Crash417> hii
<Crash417> my grub was wiped out by
<Crash417> win7 reinstall
<Crash417> tried to get it back
<Crash417> but wasnt able to do it frm live cd
<Crash417> wat to do now
<xdatap> Crash417, take a read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Crash417> didnt get any error msg whn i did this
<Crash417> i ended up uable to boot into either windows or ubuntu
<Crash417> am getting a blank screen and a cursor thts blinking and nothing else
<xdatap> Crash417, I don't know really, sorry. Have you tried in tech support channels? I'm at work at moment and I can't take a look in the doc
<Crash417> kk
<Crash417> thnkzz
<MooDoo> hello all
<highvoltage> moo.
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> morning
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1
<xdatap1> Guten Tag dholbach :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-09-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
